# Period 2 days late hpt negative could I be pregnant?



## Princessmoo

Hi all
Just after some advice really..........

My period is 2 days late and I'm always on time, sometimes early I feel tired, bloated and peeing more often but did a home pregnancy test bfn!!

I have been ttc for 9 months could I be pregnant even though the test says otherwise?
I have been getting mild cramps with a clear discharge so am a little confused  

I would be very grateful of any advice as I'm driving myself crazy  

Nicky xxxx


----------



## rachel petch

Hi Nicky im 5 days late did a test this am negative!!!!
Check my signature out!! a bit of history about me!!
The only symtoms i have is slight cramping, heavy boobies, hot flushes, and white discharge!!
We may have to stick together on this one, advice please xxx


----------



## Princessmoo

Hi Rachel

Thanks for replying, I still haven't come on but have the same symptoms 

Good luck to you I hope you get that longed for bfp  

I'm trying not to be excited but a little part of me is hopeful with each day I am late
Let me know how you get on

Good luck
Nicky xxx


----------



## LadyG85

Hiya Ladies,

Maybe you should go doctors and ask for a blood test? Sometimes HCG levels are not high enough to show up on a HPT but you will definately get a proper answer from a blood test!

Good Luck!   xxx


----------



## rachel petch

Hey Nicky
Af still not shown her witchy face!...... Day 6 today, took a test yesterday neg?   

What about u hon? Any news?


----------



## Princessmoo

Hiya hun

Day 5 for me still no sign but test negative, off to gp Monday to get a blood test as this is driving me crazy  

I still have signs of pregnancy, how about you??
Thanks ladyg will do on Monday  

Let me know how you go Rachel, I will keep my fingers crossed for you
Take care Nicky xxxxx


----------



## rachel petch

Hi Princessmoo,

Well still no af day 8 today did another test today, still have symptoms, strange "pulling" in my tummy right now!! sore (.)(.)!! Knicker checking all the time, strangely "WET" feeling sometimes

Im so confused, not sure whether my gp with blood test this early, i could always call i suppose. If im not pregnant, WTF is wrong with me?? Arrrgghh (that was loud!!!! lol)  

  for us both darling!!! xxx


----------



## Princessmoo

Hi Rachel

Same symptoms here hunni, really confusing lol  

Definitely docs tomorrow for a blood test although I must admit really scared as thinking you may be pregnant is better than hearing no so getting myself in a bit of a pickle

Lots of luck  
Nicky xxx


----------



## Jemma Scott

Hi ladies, 

I'm in the same predicament now - since taking chlomid and having acupuncture my periods have regulated to 26-28 days the last two having been 26 days so I expected my period on the 2nd December. I did a HPT on Wednesday this week which like you was a BFN. My boobs are pretty sore and i may be paranoid but i think seem a bit bigger. I had a sharp cramp weds pm but still nothing - getting the whitish discharge too. There were 2 tests in the pack so i thought i might test again first thing tomorrow before drinking anything so as not to dilute it. 

Its sooooooo hard not to get carried away - good luck and fingers crossed for us all x


----------



## Princessmoo

Hi Jemma

I know it's so hard because I don't want to be too excited but still having symptoms and now 11 days late but hpt says no  

I hope you get the result you want tommorow, I'm going to go back to gp next week and demand a blood test at least if that says no at least I will know  

Good luck hunni xxxxx


----------



## Jemma Scott

did my second test today - another BFN   so now I'm on day 35 - longest ever cycle. whats annoying now is that my husband is going away for 6 months on 19th December and I was hoping to get one last lot of chlomid in and try again before he goes but as my periods so late we are going to get the chance as I wont ovulate until he goes.   if my period even starts. 

How long would you normally wait until going for a blood test due to no period maybe 3 weeks? 

x


----------

